# Endomune



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought I posted this but it didn't show up. I just wanted to ask if anyone has tried Endomune. It is a new probiotic I have seen advertised and it claims not to cause gas or bloating. I can't decide if it is any good for IBS-C or just the IBS-D. Anyone tried it. Here is the website to check it out.http://www.endomune.com/


----------



## 14472 (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw this today on my local news station. There was a lady saying how she can now eat mexican food because of Endomune. I'm not too sure about it. It appears to be just like all the other probiotic stories.


----------



## Tummy_Aches (Aug 8, 2007)

I cant speak to bloating, but I have taken endomune for the past 2-3 months. I find I have less gas. It has really helped me in my bowel movements. I used to have the need to use the restroom several times in a short span in the mornings. I have return to a much more normal routine. I have experimented by stopping and starting the endomune, and just feel better when its in my system...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been taking EndoMune for nearly a month now, and I have seen significant improvements. I used to suffer from IBS in college, due primarily to stress. While my IBS had subsided, I've always had issues with eating certain types of food. It was rare that I didn't have bowel movements within 10 minutes of completing a meal (and I'm a HEALTHY person!)However, since taking EndoMune, I have noticed less bloating, increased regularity...and importantly, I rarely have bowel movements immediately after eating. I can do the little things again now...like indulging myself with a latte and biscotti. Or eating Tex-Mex food! Before, I couldn't leave the house if I was drinking a latte. And Tex-Mex was out of the question before I began EndoMune!!My fiance noted that my complexion is clearing as well...and I cannot help but attribute it to the positive benefits from EndoMune. I am in San Antonio, and EndoMune was developed by a local gastroenterologist. His website has a lot of helpful information...and I'd encourage anyone suffering from IBS, gas, etc to give it a shot. Everyone is here searching for answers, so try it. You have nothing else to lose...and EVERYTHING to gain!!Good luck!!


----------

